# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Facebook ka 140 milionë shfrytëzues!

## YlliRiaN

Facebook ka 140 milionë shfrytëzues
Rrjeti shoqëror online Facebook sërish po thyen të gjitha rekordet. Lajmi më i ri nga tabori i tij pohon se ka thyer kufirin prej 140 milionë shfrytëzuesve në mbarë botën.

Edhe statistikat tjera që lidhen më këtë rrjet të popullarizuar shoqëror janë bukur mbresëlënëse. Për shembull, çdo ditë në Facebook regjistrohen 600.000 shfrytëzues; shfrytëzuesi mesatar i këtij rrjeti shoqëror ka rreth 100 miq; në tërësi shfrytëzuesit çdo ditë në Facebook kalojnë rreth 2.6 miliardë minuta; çdo muaj shfrytëzuesit ngarkojnë rreth 700 milionë fotografi dhe rreth katër milionë video materiale.

Në të njëjtën kohë, edhe pse në fillim është paraqitur në tokën amerikane, dhe themeluesi i tij, Mark Zuckerberg, shërbimin e kishte përgatitur që nëpërmes tij të mund të lidhen studentët me universitetet e tyre, aktualisht rreth 70 për qind e shfrytëzuesve të tij vijnë prej jashtë kufijve të SHBA-ve.

Sido që të jetë, sipas shifra aktuale, Facebook do të thyej kufirin prej 200 milionë shfrytëzuesve qysh në muajin mars të vitit të ardhshëm.

----------


## RaPSouL

Më habit vet fakti që mua personalisht nuk më ka tërhequr një web i tillë për vite me radhë që jam shfrytëzues i internetit, ndoshta gaboj që nuk aplikoj këtu ndoshta edhe jo, por interesimi im ka qenë çdoher i vogël përë këtë web faqe të "madhe".

----------


## SaS

u propozoj qe nga 140 milione shfrytezues ti vihet titulli temes 140 milione te shfrytezuar !!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Facebook ka 140 milionë shfrytëzues!


140 MIL ADRESA emailesh te regjistruara! Aty ka njerez qe kan regjistruar nga 300 adresa per koke.

----------


## strange

Kësi weba, hi5, netlog, facebook, shume inati i kam  :i ngrysur: 

S'di qysh po i hyjnë njerëzit mu regjistrua qetu papapapa.

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> u propozoj qe nga 140 milione shfrytezues ti vihet titulli temes 140 milione te shfrytezuar !!!


Absolutisht e vertete. Edhe pse kaloj nje pjese te kohes kjo mbase dhe nga prania e internetit 24 ore ne shtepi, por po ta mendosh ne pjesen me te madhe te kohes qe kalon aty dhe ne faqe te tjera perfshire dhe forumin Shqiptar eshte nje kohe e humbur kot. Megjithate nuk mendoj se do te heq dore nga kjo kohe e humbur kot. 

Jane te rralle ata njerez qe arrijne ta racionalizojne kohen e tyre, ne gjera te dobishme.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shume mire. :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  LoL.Ec me thuaj s ke ca ben hajde futemi te FB.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Këto ditë rrjeti më i popullarizuar shoqëror online Facebook shënon ditëlindjen e pestë të punës.

Versioni i parë i cili atëkohë ka bartur emrin "TheFacebook" është zhvilluar në fillim të muajit shkurt në universitetin Harward nga Mark Zuckerberg dhe miqtë e tij të cilët kanë dashur të kanë një mjet të thjeshtë për komunikim nëpërmes internetit.

Fillimisht Facebook ka qenë i kufizuar vetëm në studentët e Harwardit, mirëpo shpejt është hapur edhe për studentët e universiteteve amerikane, e më vonë edhe gjithë të tjerëve.

Pas hapjes së plotë të Facebook popullariteti i shërbimit është rritur në mënyrë marramendëse sa që tani ka 150 milionë përdorues në mbarë botën, derisa vlera e kompanisë vlerësohet në rreth 5 miliardë dollarë amerikanë.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Pas protestave të përdoruesve ndryshimin e pamjes, Facebook ka nxituar të bëjë riparime dhe të kthehet pjesërisht pas.

Shumica e frekuentuesve të rrjetit të njohur social nuk e ka pëlqyer grafikën e re të ndryshuar disa javë më parë dhe ideatorët janë përballur me një numër të madh protestash. Ata nuk kane mundur të bëjnë rezistencë pas kërkesave të shumta për ndryshim.

Mijëra e-maile ku shprehej pakënaqësia për ndryshimin e pamjes së faqes dhe sondazhet ku 90 për qind e përdoruesve shpreheshin kundër, kanë rezultuar të suksesshme për përdoruesit, pasi kanë arritur rezultatet që dëshironin. Ne blogun zyrtar drejtori i prodhimit Christopher Cox ka siguruar përdoruesit se Facebook do të marrë parasysh kërkesat.

Është e vështirë te mendohet se faqja do të kthehet krejtësisht siç ka qenë më parë, por do të gjendet një kompromis mes versionit të ri dhe atij të vjetër. Do ti kushtohet me shume kontroll fluksit të lajmeve dhe do te jetë me e thjeshtë gjetja e asaj qe kërkohet.

Versioni aktual cilësohet si tepër kaotik nga përdoruesit.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Edhe pse mban veshje Adidas dhe kapuc te viteve 80-te, ish-studenti i Harvardit, Mark Zuckerberg, tani enderron te behet "bankier" ne internet.

Forca e tij eshte e madhe, duke qene se ka 175 milione kliente ne te gjithe boten.Nese jeni regjistruar ne Facebook, mes klienteve te Mark do te jeni edhe ju. Edhe pse projekti eshte shume ambicioz, nuk eshte pa rrisqe.

Keshtu pasi 5 vjet pas lindjes ne dhomat e kolegjit te Bostonit, Facebook po tenton te behet i rritur dhe te arrije ta "perballoje" jeten vetem.

Po si? Duke u bere nje banke. Jo ne kuptimin tradicional, po te pakten pjeserisht kerkon te munde monedhen, te paraguaje per te marre nje kredit dhe te kryeje mikrotransaksione. Nuk ka fare te beje me monedhat false.

Projekti eshte ende ne studio dhe tashme eshte konfimuar edhe nga zyrtare te tjere te Facebook.

Nese ia del, atehere Facebook jo vetem do te zgjidhe problemet me pagesat e vogla, por do te arrije te integroje nje platforme te publicitetit online me e-komercialitetin.

Ka ende dy probleme per te zgjidhur:

1. Komisionet e kartave te kreditit, qe per momentin bashke me friken per vjedhje te kodeve sekrete nga ana e organizatave kriminale online, frenojne mikro-blerjet.

2. Kush paguan taksat? Eshte nje rast tashme i hasur ne e-Bay.
*

----------


## Klevi

Per mendimin tim facebook esht dika interesant per ato qe din ose ja din vleren .
Edhe pse skam shum qe jam rregjistruar .
Sic e ka dhe historin esht hap per universitar me von u lirua , dikush kalon kohen , dikush komunikon me njerez ne te cilen i ka larg etj etj .

----------


## mia@

Se perdor fare facebook edhe pse jam rregjistruar.

----------


## Vinjol

ehhhhhhhhhhh   1  nga ata  140.000.000   jam  edhe une po spara  hyj

----------


## YlliRiaN

*altFacebook vazhdon të zhvillohet edhe më tej duke u munduar ta përmirësojë modelin e biznesit të vet. Me evoluimin e fundit, Facebook i bën shërbimet e veta më të vlefshme për bizneset.

Me freskimin e Fan Page, bizneset kanë mundësinë ti dërgojnë më të rejat e tyre në news feed apo të secilit person që ka zgjedhur të jetë tifoz i atij biznesi. Veç kësaj Facebook është duke e shtuar një vegël për analytics, në mënyrë që ju ta kuptoni më mirë demografinë e fansave tuaj.

Nëse biznesi juaj akoma nuk ka një faqe të fansave në Facebook, tani është koha që ju ta bëni këtë gjë. Por keni kujdes, ngase miliona përdorues janë ankuar për ndryshimet e fundit në Facebook, ndërsa kjo e fundit njihet për vendime të shpejta për feedback.

Ndërsa njerëzit që janë bërë fansa të ndonjë faqeje të biznesit para 20 marsit, nuk do të pranojnë newsfeed, përveç nëse bëjnë opt-in, që për shumicën është e panjohur. Neve na mbetet vetëm të presim nëse Facebook do të bëjë ndryshime të mëtutjeshme për feedback.*

----------


## Dito

Na ishte dikur Facebook, do thone pas dy apo tre vjetesh.



*Dito.*

----------


## FierAkja143

Ishte me mire kur ishte qe vetem student universiteti mund te regjistroheshin.  

Facebook ska as nje lidhje me myspace apo faqe te tjera si myspace.  Tani varet dhe si e perdor secili.  Personalisht mbaj vetem njerez qe njof atje.  Sidomos per njerez si un qe kam jetuar ne disa shtete eshte menyre perfekte te gjej dhe te kem atje shoqerin e vjeter.  Gjithasthu dhe shoqerin ne shkolle tani, pjestar familje etc.  

Vitin e pare qe fillova univ. nje nga mesuset na vuri si detyre shpie te hapnim facebook nese nuk kishim nje lol.  Neper universitete ktu eshte bere dicka e domosdoshme.

----------


## AjSi

un nuk hy aty jo per gje po me marrin mesysh looooooooooooooooool

----------


## autotune

> Na ishte dikur Facebook, do thone pas dy apo tre vjetesh


jo 3 vite i dhe shume  :buzeqeshje:   nuk besoj me shum se 1 vit bile bile faqja me e pa sigurta e llojit te  vet esht qiky faceboki

faqe tinejgjeresh, argtim, fukarallek qe kan koh te miren me asgje  dhe kurgjo me shum, keshtu jan edhe hi5 apo myspace netlog etjetj

----------


## Apollyon

Facebook eshte faqja me e klikuar nga shqiptaret (pas google)

----------


## Daniel Maker

I papam facebook me hapi syt per dicka dhe nje mjet argetimi e njihje njerzish pa krahasim..ndoshta se nuk njof te tjeret social network po jam mir aty e aty rri.

----------

